# Grey case for Note II?



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Are there any grey cases that look good on a titanium grey note 2? Or any other cases that cover everything? Just looks weird to me to have a case that doesn't match the rest of the phone.


----------



## CamDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

elagostore.com/elago-G6-Slim-Fit-Case-for/M/B009VWBXX6.htm


----------



## GNEXsuperUSER (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought the White Qmadix Groove. The volume rocker, power button and edges are all Grey. I highly recommend this case for anyone that doesn't want to add a lot of bulk and wants the buttons to stick out for easier access.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

